# Pb avec Gmail



## runmada974 (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Petit nouveau sur le forum, mais surtout nouveau sur Mac. Je possède depuis 6 mois un imac et je regrette qu'une chose c'est de ne pas avoir switché bien avant.
Pour revenir à mon problème. Je viens d'installer la nouvelle version de safari, et depuis j'ai un problème avec Gmail. Dès que j'utilise la touche Maj, j'ai mon curseur qui remonte dans le champ Objet ou dans le  champ A. J'ai vérifié que les raccourcis étaient bien désactivés et c'est le cas. 
Merci à tout ceux qui pourront m'aider


----------



## whereismymind (19 Mars 2008)

Effectivement, tu n'es pas tout seul. Je viens de constater le même bug chez moi. Très étrange, on se demande d'où ça vient ce truc encore !

En ce qui me concerne, je relève mon courrier GMAIL avec Mail et ça fonctionne très très bien. Je te le conseille et comme ça, tu n'auras pas à te soucier de ça.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2008)

et je rappelle qu'il est spécifié noir sur blanc dans l'aide gmail que Safari n'est pas compatible gmail  à 100%
( et oui, étonnant mais c'est encore écrit... )


----------



## Aru (20 Mars 2008)

J'ai également le même problème, et c'est assez récent (sûrement quand je suis passé à la version 3.0.4 ou la bêta 3.1). Je ne l'ai jamais rencontré sur Safari 2 

Bon depuis je suis passé à la bêta de Firefox 3, qui est quasiment aussi rapide que Safari


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2008)

ce qui laisserait penser que c'est specifique à Safari 3 et particulierement 3.04 et la beta 3.1
( sans doute un defaut temporaire)


----------



## whereismymind (20 Mars 2008)

Aru a dit:


> Bon depuis je suis passé à la bêta de Firefox 3, qui est quasiment aussi rapide que Safari



Firefox aurait fait autant de progrès !!! Je suis très étonné ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2008)

Je me sers assez peu du webmail de Gmail chez moi, surtout que je suis passé en IMAP. Mais à chaque que j'y suis allé, c'était avec Safari (2 ou 3) et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.


----------



## zarathoustra (20 Mars 2008)

Hello Runmada,

Je tourne sous Saf 3.1, IDEM, j'ai le même problème.

S.


----------



## Jellybass (20 Mars 2008)

Même problème ici. Il semblerait que le problème vienne bien de Safari 3.1. Espérons un correctif sous peu. :rose:


----------



## zarathoustra (20 Mars 2008)

J'ai envoyé un mail au cas ou ils étaient pas au courant....


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2008)

faudrait peut etre faire corriger  le titre du fil
et ajouter _sous safari 3_

 ( rien contre le nouveau , au contraire , c'est déjà un BON titre comparé  à certaines nazeries  top floues qui ne disent rien du tout,  genre help , probleme, , blème et autres    )

Google doit déjà etre au courant
( google et Apple ont un membre commun à la direction ( Schmidt aux 2 C.A.)

ceci dit ca ne veut rien dire
je déconseille vivement de tenter des manips avancées  gcal sous safari panther.... plantage garanti( mais au moins ils le savent, préviennent  et quand ca plante ils le disent avec humour)


----------



## Aru (20 Mars 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Firefox aurait fait autant de progrès !!! Je suis très étonné ...



Oui oui, j'ai moi même halluciné quand j'ai installé la beta sous Windows au boulot  Je me suis dit "c'est Firefox ça ?" :rateau:

Du coup, je l'ai installé sur mon MBP aussi  Franchement, la différence de vitesse avec Safari sur un serveur qui tient la route et avec une connexion qui n'est pas en carton ne doit être que de quelques millisecondes... Et du coup, comme avec Safari, même avec des connexions en carton, on croit avoir une connexion potable


----------



## whereismymind (20 Mars 2008)

Aru a dit:


> Oui oui, j'ai moi même halluciné quand j'ai installé la beta sous Windows au boulot  Je me suis dit "c'est Firefox ça ?" :rateau:
> 
> Du coup, je l'ai installé sur mon MBP aussi  Franchement, la différence de vitesse avec Safari sur un serveur qui tient la route et avec une connexion qui n'est pas en carton ne doit être que de quelques millisecondes... Et du coup, comme avec Safari, même avec des connexions en carton, on croit avoir une connexion potable



Trop tard pour moi. Je suis devenu un défenseur de la cause _*Safari*_ .

Mais c'est une bonne chose tout de même. Mieux Firefox fonctionne et moi on entendra parler d'Internet Explorer.


Surtout dans le forum "Applications"


----------



## runmada974 (20 Mars 2008)

Merci à tout ceux qui ont répondu. Je vois que ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. On va attendre un éventuel correctif, et en attendant j'utiliserai Firefox


----------



## lifenight (20 Mars 2008)

Si vous passez gmail en anglais (us) vous n'aurez plus ce problème.

Gmail usa est plus avancé que la version française, il y a des fonctions en plus aussi


----------



## greg2 (21 Mars 2008)

Existe-t-il un moyen de revenir à l'ancienne version de Safari 3?


----------



## Aru (21 Mars 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Si vous passez gmail en anglais (us) vous n'aurez plus ce problème.
> 
> Gmail usa est plus avancé que la version française, il y a des fonctions en plus aussi



Je vais essayer ça ce soir, pas bête ! Merci 



greg2 a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen de revenir à l'ancienne version de Safari 3?



J'étais à la bêta 3.1 quand j'ai constaté ce problème, je suis revenu à la 3.0.4 et ça n'a rien changé, donc je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre un correctif de GMail ou de Safari


----------



## whereismymind (21 Mars 2008)

greg2 a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen de revenir à l'ancienne version de Safari 3?



Suit plutôt le conseil qui est donné plus haut passe ton GMAiL en US en attendant que le bug soit corrigé dans la version Fr.


----------



## pbas400 (21 Mars 2008)

meme soucis depuis la derniere version de Safari (je suis sous tiger)
et comme dis precedemment en passant sur la version anglaise de gmail, tout est redevenu OK


----------



## greg2 (22 Mars 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Suit plutôt le conseil qui est donné plus haut passe ton GMAiL en US en attendant que le bug soit corrigé dans la version Fr.



Bon, tant pis

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

pourquoi tant pis?
Admettons que tu as un gmail en interface francaise
Au bout de quelques jours tu maitises l'interfce et manips gmail ( archivage labels, rrecherches etc)

Alors basculer en interface en anglais US , c'est pas genant  puisque tu connais les manips!

Et en plus 
tu en as d'autres en primeur
( par exemple contacts aim dans googletalk)


----------



## greg2 (22 Mars 2008)

Tant pis pour safari&#8230;
Firefox marche aussi très bien.


----------



## whereismymind (23 Mars 2008)

Dommage, tu changes de logiciel alors qu'une petite manipulation de rien te permettrait de rester sur Safari !


----------



## jro44 (25 Mars 2008)

Salut tout le monde.

Gros utilisateur de Gmail, je me suis rendu compte du bug depuis la mise en place de SAFARI 3.1.
Je suis passé en config US et depuis, plus de problème. Je vais patiemment attendre le correctif sur la version française. 

Merci à tout le monde pour le tuyau qui me permet de continuer d'utiliser correctement Gmail sur mon SAFARI préféré


----------



## zarathoustra (26 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi tant pis?
> Admettons que tu as un gmail en interface francaise
> Au bout de quelques jours tu maitises l'interfce et manips gmail ( archivage labels, rrecherches etc)
> 
> ...



Hello,

 il suffit de changer la langue dans paramètres ?

S.


----------



## whereismymind (26 Mars 2008)

Oui, oui, c'est aussi simple que ça


----------



## zarathoustra (30 Mars 2008)

J'ai envoyé un mail au service support, mais personne ne répond. Vous connaissez la politique en matière de support ? Ils répondent tout le temps ou zappent des fois ?


----------



## whereismymind (30 Mars 2008)

Pour moi, ils ont toujours répondu. (Même si je n'y ai pas fait souvent appel)


----------



## gamac (31 Mars 2008)

Une petite recherche sur le Forum et paf!
Ahhh le malheur des uns faisant encore le bonheur des autres, je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème extrêmement désagréable avec Gmail et (en effet) Safari 3.1.
Avec en prime une solution proposée que je vais m'empresser d'adopter (switcher Gmail en US).
Merci les amis, bonne journée!!


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai moi aussi ce probleme mais ce qui est bizarre et que vous ne semblez pas avoir, c'est que le logiciel Mise à jour" me propose à chaque fois d'installer Safari 3.1 (que j'ai déjà).
La premiere fois, j'ai pensé, super Apple à réagit et republie une mise à jour pour Gmail... et ben non, c'est exactement la meme.... avec redémarrage compris...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

une mise à jour Apple ne dépend en aucun cas des sites non Apple  que tu visites

ca vient par l'OS 
quant à ton souci " mise à jour" voir dans les sujets dédiés
ca n'a rien à voir avec gmail


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (1 Avril 2008)

> une mise à jour Apple ne dépend en aucun cas des sites non Apple que tu visites


Oui ça je le sais, mais j'ai pensé à tort que Apple avait corrigé le tir avec Safari. Vu que c'est bien lui le fautif...



> ca vient par l'OS


Bien entendu.



> quant à ton souci " mise à jour" voir dans les sujets dédiés
> ca n'a rien à voir avec gmail


J'ai bien le droit de rêver, non ? Comme je disais, je pensais que c'était un correctif...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

mais non justement 
le fautif c'est  le site : gmail!


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (1 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi ça passe avec Firefox ?
Qu'est ce qui change dans la gestion de la page qu'elle soit en français ou en anglais US ?
C'est pas le même HTML ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2008)

ben non c'est pas le même 
car si c'était le même tu n'aurais qu'un look ( une langue)

Quant au pourquoi...
tu sais ce genre de préoccupation à de quoi occuper le cerveau  des années 
Pourquoi tel site marche sous FF et mal sous Safari 
pourquoi?
( tu peux te poser la question pour une brouette de sites)

ma réponse 
parce que
 

et encore fois ca dépend du codage du site


----------



## greg2 (2 Avril 2008)

Pour compliquer le tout, Safari 3.1 en version Power PC (G5) ne rencontre visiblement pas ce problème.:mouais: :rateau:
J'ai déjà pu le vérifier par deux fois.


----------



## Jellybass (3 Avril 2008)

Je me trompe ou Gmail en français remarche sous Safari ?:hein:


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Avril 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je me trompe ou Gmail en français remarche sous Safari ?:hein:



Oui, ça remarche en config francaise.


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Avril 2008)

Really


----------



## jro44 (3 Avril 2008)

Je confirme que Gmail fonctionne a nouveau correctement sur SAFARI. Du moins on peut désormais répondre ...:rose:


----------



## fanougym (3 Avril 2008)

salut !

Je profite de ce fil pour exposer également mon problème avec Gmail ...

Je n'aime pas utiliser l'interface internet et j'aimerais pouvoir relever mon courrier avec Mail depuis plusieurs postes, sans être obligé de modifier à chaque fois mes paramètres de transfert pop et me farcir des centaines de doublons... 

Avez-vous la solution miracle ? 

edit : ok ok le protocole IMAP, c'est bien !
oubliez ma question ... je sors.


----------



## whereismymind (8 Avril 2008)

Oui et qu'on t'y reprenne plus avec des questions comme ça  :rateau:


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

Oui, Fanou il faut te reprendre. ))

Par contre , j'ai une question technique qui me turlupine à vous soumettre :

...dans gmail, quand je lis un mail et que je le supprime , ca me ramene à la boite de reception, et je dois recliquer sur un mail pour pouvoir le lire.
Je pense que lorsqu'on reçoit beaucoup de mails, ca fait perdre du temps.

Par contre, je n'ai pas ce probleme avec hotmail (quand je supprime un mail, ca passe au suivant automatiquement).

Savez vous si c'est possible sur gmail ? (de supprimer un mail et de passer automatiquement au suivant sans repasser par la boite de reception)

en vous remerciant par avance, 

S.


----------



## fanougym (11 Avril 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Oui et qu'on t'y reprenne plus avec des questions comme ça  :rateau:





zarathoustra a dit:


> Oui, Fanou il faut te reprendre. ))
> 
> S.



Dites donc les gars, c'est une cabale ? :rateau: 

Bon, sinon, pas de soluce à ton problème ... si ce n'est de cocher/supprimer plusieurs messages depuis le panneau général ... mais ça ne répond pas à ta question ...
Configure mail, c'est bien plus agréable ... surtout depuis qu'on a inventé l'Imap !


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Dites donc les gars, c'est une cabale ? :rateau:
> 
> Bon, sinon, pas de soluce à ton problème ... si ce n'est de cocher/supprimer plusieurs messages depuis le panneau général ... mais ça ne répond pas à ta question ...
> Configure mail, c'est bien plus agréable ... surtout depuis qu'on a inventé l'Imap !



Oui, mais si pour une raison x ou y tu ne peux que consulter tes mails depuis des ordinateurs qui ne sont pas à toi (donc tu choisis pas la config), tu avoueras que c'est un défaut de gmail que n'a pas hotmail. C 'est surprenant qu'ils aient des ratés parfois google....


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Oui, mais si pour une raison x ou y tu ne peux que consulter tes mails depuis des ordinateurs qui ne sont pas à toi (donc tu choisis pas la config), tu avoueras que c'est un défaut de gmail que n'a pas hotmail. C 'est surprenant qu'ils aient des ratés parfois google....


c'est à dire?
de quel défaut tu parles?

l'interface web gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.

il  est où le raté là?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à dire?
> de quel défaut tu parles?
> 
> l'interface web gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.
> ...


Je me le demande aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Oui, mais si pour une raison x ou y tu ne peux que consulter tes mails depuis des ordinateurs qui ne sont pas à toi (donc tu choisis pas la config), tu avoueras que c'est un défaut de gmail que n'a pas hotmail. C 'est surprenant qu'ils aient des ratés parfois google....



La configuration du compte en IMAP se fait sur le serveur de google via l'interface web, à toi régler Mail correctement pour lire ton courrier. Et comme dit plus avant, la configuration du type de serveur (POP ou IMAP) n'a aucun impact quand on consulte ses mails via l'interface web.


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à dire?
> de quel défaut tu parles?
> 
> l'interface web gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.
> ...



Hello,

Bien sûr que gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.
Simplement , quand tu es sur gmail, (interface web) et que tu effaces un message, il revient à la boite de reception (alors que d'autres comme hotmail passe au message suivant).

Si tu lis beaucoup de mails  par jour, le fait de revenir toujours à la boite de reception fait perdre du temps, donc à mon sens c'est un défaut.

C'est tout.

S.


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La configuration du compte en IMAP se fait sur le serveur de google via l'interface web, à toi régler Mail correctement pour lire ton courrier. Et comme dit plus avant, la configuration du type de serveur (POP ou IMAP) n'a aucun impact quand on consulte ses mails via l'interface web.



Hello Gloup, gloup,

Dans ma reflexion, je m'étais placé dans le cas où tu ne pouvais justement pas régler la config de ton ordinateur (et/ou que tu n'as pas de clients mails sur l'ordinateur).

S.


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à dire?
> de quel défaut tu parles?
> 
> l'interface web gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.
> ...



Hello, bien sûr que gmail est accessible depuis tous les ordis.
Mais comme j'avais écrit au dessus, quand tu effaces un message tu retournes sur ta boite de reception au lieu de passer au message suivant, ce qui (quand tu lis beaucoup de mails tous les jours) est une perte non négligeable de temps.

S.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Bien sûr que gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.
> Simplement , quand tu es sur gmail, (interface web) et que tu effaces un message, il revient à la boite de reception (alors que d'autres comme hotmail passe au message suivant).
> ...


Ah ok
( c'est marrant parce que  le passage au message suivant , qu'on ne désire pas neccessairement ouvrir, c'est ce que je deteste chez hotmail  )

on peut contourner et utiliser plusieurs fenetres -onglets dans gmail ( si si c'est possible)
je n'ai pas les manips, mais je les ai vues sur des sites spécialisés bidouilleries gmail
( raccourcis clavier ou avec plug)

et je me demande si l'extension Firefox  bettergmail  n'a pas ca dans le ventre


----------



## zarathoustra (11 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à dire?
> de quel défaut tu parles?
> 
> l'interface web gmail est accessible de tous les ordis.
> ...



Hello, bien sûr que gmail est accessible depuis tous les ordis.
Mais comme j'avais écrit au dessus, quand tu effaces un message tu retournes sur ta boite de reception au lieu de passer au message suivant, ce qui (quand tu lis beaucoup de mails tous les jours) est une perte non négligeable de temps.

S.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

tiens le bug macg  de 16 h ( doublon de post ) est passé à 18 h

voir ma rep au dessus


----------

